# Modern churches?



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

Post some pics of modern churches, please 

for example
Notre Dame de Pentecôte Church – Paris La Defense


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

*Chiesa del Dio Padre Misericordioso * Rome - Italy


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

GREAT idea for a thread!

Liverpool Catholic Cathedral









La Tourette (its a monestary with a beautiful church: the photo is of the crypt)









Every Cathedral by Botta

















and of course Niemeyer's Brasilia Cathedral


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

if only they could build them like they used to :sleepy:


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

nukey said:


> Every Cathedral by Botta


It's Evry, not Every. Evry is located near Paris.


----------



## Jacek (Mar 18, 2004)

Krakow (Poland)


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

I know its Evry: just a typo. New town near Paris. Anal...


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

shigeru ban's paper church in Kobe

























chirch of the autostrada, Florence

























Ando's church of light









Claude Parent, I think with Paul Virilio, Nevers, Eglise Ste Bernadette


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Padre Pio Pilgrimage Church, S. Giovanni Rotondo (Foggia) - Italy 
(Designed by Renzo Piano)


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Chapel of Saint Ignatius in Seattle University (designeb by Steven Holl)


----------



## tnt (Sep 25, 2005)

^^ :eek2:


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

bnmaddict said:


> It's Evry, not Every. Evry is located near Paris.


i love the frenchmen's great attention to spelling


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Padre Pio Pilgrimage Church is simply WOW WOW!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

NYC has a couple, though not too many since most of them are remnants of old NYC.

St Peter's Luthern Church, Manhattan









Trinity Lutheran Church, Middle Village, Queens









St Margret's Roman Catholic Church, Middle Village, Queens









Our Lady of Hope, Middle Village, Queens









Korean Congregation Church, Maspeth, Queens









Church of the Crucifixtion, Manhattan









St George's Ukranian Church, Manhattan









St Marry's Catholic Church of Byzantine Rite, Manhattan









St Vartan Cathedral (Armenian Orthodox), Manhattan









Catholic Ctr at NYU, Manhattan









Church of Lattery Day Saints, Manhattan









Manhattan Church of Christ, Manhattan









St Brendan's Roman Catholic Church, The Bronx









Our Saviour Lutheran Church, The Bronx









St Michael's Church, The Bronx









St Davids Episcopal Anglican Church, Cambria Hts, Queens









Korean Church on NY, Elmhurst, Queens









Bethany Mission Ctr, Queens Village, Queens









Church of the Transfiguartion, Maspeth, Queens









The Pure Presbyterian House, Flushing, Queens









Hyo Shin Bible Presbyterian Church, Flushing, Queens


----------



## Tahimek (Nov 17, 2004)

Our Lady of the Angels Cathedral - Los Angeles, California:


































Crystal Cathedral - Garden Grove, California:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Staten Island does have some modern churches but not a lot.

Christian Pentecostal Church









The Society of St Paul's Seminary


----------



## Jedje (Feb 11, 2005)

Crystal Cathedral, P. Johnson


















Church of the Light, Tadao Ando



















Unitarian Church, L. Kahn









Ronchamps, Le Corbusier









second Goetheanum, Steiner









Sternkirche, Bartning (never build)









Church of St. Engelbert, Riehl, 1930, D Böhm









Church of Notre Dame du Raincy, Parijs, 1923, A Perret


















Unity Temple, Oak Park, Illinois, 1907, F. Lloyd Wright









Chapel at the Illinois Institute of Technologie, Chicago, 1952, L. Mies van der Rohe









Niemeyer's Church of St. Francis









Basil Chapel at St Thomas University



















Thorncrown Chapel, Fay Jones









Cooper Memorial, Fay Jones

No I'm an atheist.


----------



## Jedje (Feb 11, 2005)

Church of the Three, Alvar Aalto


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Since it has to be built after 1900 to be considered modern, here are some other NYC church that were built after that date.

Riverside Church, Manhattan









Salvation Army Centinnial Memorial Temple, Manhattan









General Theological Seminary (Episcopal), Manhattan









The Church of the Guardian Angel, Manhattan









St Paul's Chapel, Manhattan









Mt Oliver Baptist Church, Manhattan









Mother AME Zion Church, Manhattan









Abyssinian Baptist Church, Manhattan









St Bartholemew's Church (Episcopal), Manhattan









St Thomas's Church (Episcopal), Manhattan









SS Cyril & Methodius and St Raphael, Manhattan









St Andrew's Church (Roman Catholic), Manhattan









St Jean Baptiste Church (Roman Catholic), Manhattan









First Churh of Crist, Scientist, Manhattan









Holy Trinity Church of Ukranian Autocephilic Orthodox Church in Exile, Brooklyn









Our Saviour, Manhattan









The Little Church Around the Corner (Episcopal), Manhattan









St Malachy, Manhattan









Notre Dame, Manhattan









Church of the Heavenly Rest (Episcopal), Manhattan









All Souls (Unitarian), Manhattan









Central Presbyterian Church, Manhattan









Temple de Rennevacion Espiritual, The Bronx









Iglesia Universal del Renio de Dios, The Bronx









Church that originally the Congress Theater, The Bronx









Church that originally was the Art Theater, The Bronx









Moore Memroial AME Zion Church, The Bronx









Dominion Cathedral, The Bronx









Iglesia Pentecostal Jehova Shalom, The Bronx









Holy Trinity Russian Orthodox Church, Brooklyn









Church of St Michael & St Edward, Brooklyn









Church that was once the Belveder Theater, Glendale, Queens









United Community Methoidist Church, Middle Village, Queens









Holy Archangels Michael & Garbriel Romanian Orthodox Church, Middle Village, Queens









St Matthias Church, Ridgewood, Queens









Winfield Reformed Church, Woodside, Queens









The Seventh Light Baptist Church, The Bronx









Our Lady of Pompeii Church, Manhattan









Joy Fellowship Church, The Bronx









Union Baptist Church, Manhattan









Reverend Ike's United Church, Manhattan









La Gree Baptist Church, Manhattan









The First Corinithian Baptist Church, Manhattan









Pilgrim United Church of Christ, The Bronx









Russian Orthodox Cathedral of the Transfiguration, Brooklyn









Greater Revivaltime House of Prayer, The Bronx









Iglesio Christiana Pentecoastal Monmento Mission de Dios Inc, The Bronx









True Gospel Tabernacle Church, The Bronx









The Lord's Church, The Bronx









Garden Cathedral of Prayer, The Bronx


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Maringá Cathedral, Brazil


----------

